# greenish poo



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

i was just wondering if any of you ever have a greenish diarrhea?? i know its gross, but i get it and i was just wondering if i'm the only who does??


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

oh man, that's the worst!!!!!! When that happens to me I think it is the bile that is green and it really tears me up!!!!!!!! After a bout of that I am REALLY HURTING AND MY GUTS ARE IN SPASMS BIG TIME>


----------



## Grueny (Mar 14, 2003)

You are definately not the only one who gets it. I get it almost a third of the time.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

please check out the thread on this board about Questran. I think you will find it very helpful. I believe it is called, I just started Questran.


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2004)

If you log what you eat and drink prior to these greenish stools, I think you will probably find one thing in common- artificial coloring. Whether it's from Kool-Aid, Gatorade, Icing, or green eggs and ham, blue colors do not get broken down in the gut. Purple, green, and blue are the most frequent offenders because they all contain blue dye. Red gets broken down in even poorly functioning digestive processes, but purple for instance is a combination of blue and red dyes so what is left is blue dye and brownish-yellow stool. The result? Green colored BMs.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

That's not true at All!!!!!!!!!!!!!Green is the color of bile and that's what it is.


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2004)

Twocups, I don't know what your experiences are but what I have said is 100% true. Are there other possible explantions? Probably so. Bile is yellowish green and very pale in color, (not a strong colorant) so if you are having green BMs bile is not the most probable cause unless there is nothing but bile in it. We eat so many colorants in this modern world that it is the most probable culprit. Artificial colorants cause millions of people to have greenish BMs every single day. I'm not giving her a diagnosis, I'm simply stating a fact. There is no way you can know what is causing z_girl's green BMs without taking a sample of it to a lab for analysis, but it is a fact that artificial coloring is an extremely common cause of this and so it should not be dismissed so readily.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

that's funny when I eat green jello or green kool-aid or anything I don't have green poo. Nor do I have purple when I eat purple stuff. The gastro told me this is bile, I also know because whenever I HAVE IT I have extremely bad spasms etc afterward and that IS CAUSED BY BILE WHICH IS VERY CAUSTIC AND THUS THE TERM BILE SALT D.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I have had many samples taken to a lab for testing...so many that I found it embarassing to go back again.My stools went from very green to a yellow green. No artificial colors...bile - pure and simple. I am now on Questran which is binding the salts and it is giving me such relief. If the stool that is coming out of your body is scalding your bottom, I'd ask the doc to do some tests.I agree that it could be artificial colors if you are eating a ton of it, but I'd still suspect bile salts as a problem too. I can attest that dark green stools can also come from bile.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you, I do know what I am talking about.


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2004)

I do wish you would read my post more carefully. You would see that I said that bile is not the most probable cause. Your post said that what I said was not true. You are wrong, what I said is 100% true. If you don't believe me, here are some links for you to peruse; http://www.medhelp.org/forums/gastro/messages/35942a.html http://ibscrohns.about.com/cs/otherdisease...stoolcolors.htm or http://ibscrohns.about.com/cs/otherdiseases/a/greenstool.htm (same site but different article) http://www.heartburn-help.com/MessageBoard...30/0000036d.htm http://www.diagnosishealth.com/discussion2...75/00000dcf.htm http://www.poopreport.com/Feedback/mail.6.17.03.html http://neuro-www.mgh.harvard.edu/forum_2/C...cooponPoop.html I didn't say bile could not make your feces green, I said it was not the most probable cause. Artifical coloring can and does cause green stool to millions of people every day. Green stool can be caused by bile (and more frequently than I originally thought it seems), but you don't know that this is z_girl's problem so you can't say that I am wrong, nor can you accurately say that what I said is not true because it absolutely is true. Bile is not the most common cause of green stools so you should not assume that this is what is causing it. I'm sorry if I've upset you but I don't like being accused of telling untruths, and the facts do support me here. Still don't believe me? Drink a liter of grape Kool-Aid and see for yourself.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I still strongly disagree!!!!!!!! Ask most people on THIS D board and you will find that if they have green D it is because of bile!!!!!!! The reason.............WE SUFFER FROM HYPER GUT MOTILITY AND BILE GETS REABSORBED IN THE COLON AND OURS DOESN'T STAY IN THE COLON LONG ENOUGH TO GET REABSORBED.


----------



## ztirmizi (Apr 9, 2004)

I have had IBS for the past four years. It has changed my life as I knew it. My personal life has been devastated by it. But I completely agree that green stools are common to IBS patients. And THEY HAVE NO CORRELATION TO THE FOOD WE EAT. There have been times I have had just yogurt, and yet have had green stools. It is most definitely bile. Our stool does not get time to stay in the bowel for the time required for the bile to be reabsorbed. I still believe one day I will be IBS free.


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2004)

Well I don't really think we need to disagree since we are actually both right. But if you want to that's fine with me. I know the feeling of having bile in your descending colon as well, and it is not pleasant (I too have IBS-D). But I also have seen firsthand the effects that articial colors can have. We had to give my dd gatorade for a week because of vomiting- the gatorade was blue colored. It turned her stools the color of green poster paint (and it wasn't D).I even used to drink a grape soda with foods that I suspected were trigger foods because the green color in the stool was such a good indicator of how soon the food was being evacuated to help me determine whether it was in fact a problem food, and the process worked very well. *I do not disagree that bile can also cause this.* But it should not be assumed that this is the cause, especially as no irregular pain was reported with it. Everybody has different experiences, and it makes sense for us to consider them all. Since I shared my experience first, you chose to disagree with me because your experience is different. That does not mean that the experiences I've shared are "not true", just that they are different. I simply want to share my experiences since they are just as valuable as anybody else's.If you want to ignore my wisdom then you are free to do it, but that still doesn't make me wrong.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Catfish.I don't think anyone is ignoring your wisdom. What I think happened is that when you made your first statement, those of us with bile related stools took notice, and then in the second reply when you state that dark green bile stools were not likely as bile is light green in color, well, we sat up and said, "hang on a tic...I've had some very interesting and dark colored stools from bile. So many in fact that I've drug my poor spouse in to check out the variety of color."I think that is all that happened. I have had the opportunity over the past 3 years especially to take in a myriad of stool samples to have them all come back with 'bile' as an indicator. Stools range from yellow to almost a black green.I do also realize that colors in foods can cause this. My son ate an entire sheet of those candies you place on birthday cakes once, and what went in [in color] came out much the same! Freaky.So, I say, Happy weekend, and it's no big deal...I thought you may want to see the other side of what people thought they were reading.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I will let the majoritiy of the people on this D board defend. No further comments


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2004)

Right. Apparently bile is the cause of green stools more frequently than I had initially realized. My point is that what I initially said is still just as true as ever, and I think we are all more or less on the same page now. I just wouldn't want someone freaking over green stools when something like a popsicle is as likely as anything to cause this. My apologies if I seemed overly defensive, I simply felt that I had a valid fact that should be considered and I didn't want to be brushed off the way that "newbies" so often are. I hope you all have a happy weekend as well (we're expecting snow here in the next couple of hours), and a good Good Friday today as well.


----------



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

I do declare. Both of you are going to have green poos tomorrow due to all of your arguing. The stress is about to give me the green grunge.LET IT BE!


----------



## njgirl (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree RobAlan. too much disagreement= green poo


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2004)

Um, I think the argument is pretty much dead already.


----------



## njgirl (Apr 13, 2004)

you're right catfish. didn't realize the date. i just wanted to put my .02 in.


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

WOW!! I didn't realize asking a question about green poo would cause such a ruckus!! I find it amusing!! But, I do also find both sides of the arguement believeable and interesting and full of information, so I thank everyone on this for posting!!


----------



## mysteri (Oct 16, 2000)

As an RN with IBS-D that has emptied more cannisters full of suctioned out stomach contents (bile) than I can count - bile is dark green. I have had it shoot out my back end feeling like battery acid and looking the same color as it did in the stomach. I also have taken care of tube fed patients that we dye the tube feeding blue. Yes it does color the stool but it is a different shade of green - a less nature based color.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

WHAT A COLOURFUL LIFE YOU ALL LEAD!!! ALL I CAN SAY IS GET ON THE MANGOSTEEN JUICE,& STAY OF ALL FORMS OF ARTIFICIAL COLOURINGS. MOST OF THE YELLOWS, REDS ,& BLUES FOUND IN CONFECTIONARY THAT ATTRACTS CHILDREN, LIKE "SNAKES" "JELLY BABIES.,"SMARTIES", M,n Ms ETC, ALLOWED in U.S & Australia are completely banned in Sweden, Denmark,& other Europe countries, because of their well known effects on the G.I tract.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

apparently you don't know what having Bile Salt diarrhea is all about.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I remember my urine and bowel movements go a VERY odd shade of green from WAY too many Blue Lagoon drinks when I was younger.







(from blue caraco) Actually I remember being drunk enough I told my roomie to come see...that I was going radioactive from the inside out.







(ah...the days of alcohol and no IBS.....) I've also got it from kool-aid and some medications too.Bile seems to be different for everyone...mine is a pale green shade; almost yellow at times. I dont have a gallbladder so I get a lot of it. (and it is bile according to my doctors)Maybe; just like a "normal" person; our urine, bowel movement and hair colours and more are all variations and depending on the person can either be "normal" or not?


----------



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

Auroraheart...I couldn't but help laugh when I read your line "ah, the days of alcohol and no IBS!" I totally relate!!! Thank you for the laugh!


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

I usually have a bad time with ibs c or a, but I had the flu? and eversince have had bad D, and I thought the green stools was from the asparagus i ate but it has been about 3 days ago or so, wow was not expecting this response to that question, interesting.


----------



## Takmar (May 1, 2004)

Not trying to beat a dead horse, but wanted to support catfish, since the majority seems against. Though bile does make fecal matter greenish, blue dyes make it VERY green. I love Sonic's Ocean water, which is basically Sprite with coconut extract, and blue food coloring. This ALWAYS alters the color of my feces, turning it green.I think Twocups, needs to get off the offensive and calm down a bit. Catfish was not telling you that bile NEVER turned feces green, only that Blue dyes can AND DO contribute to altering fecal color.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

drop dead


----------



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

twocups424...I laughed at the latest post from you. Sorry...It was too funny.


----------



## Takmar (May 1, 2004)

Such anger.......I feel very sorry for you. I wish you did not feel this way.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I love these newcomers who don't know anything about having D so bad you could die, when its green and full of bile and you wish you were dead telling me I don't know what I am talking about. read the rest of the posts and you will see that I do know what I am talking about.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

as I see you just joined today, that figures, you just don't know what the hell you are talking about.


----------



## Takmar (May 1, 2004)

First off, no one ever said you were wrong or that you did not know what you were talking about, only that bile is not the ONLY contributer to discoloration of feces. As for not knowing what I am talking about, that is your opinion. You are free to express it as I AM MINE. I do wish to say one thing however, with an attitude such as yours, I do not see how anyone would ever want to a) listen to anything you have to say, and







ever want to give you ANY sympathy. P.S. Telling me to drop dead was not a very nice or mature thing to say to me. It does however show you seemed to not know how better to respond, except by attacking me, rather than trying to talk about this matter.


----------

